# Tank Setup questions (Gravel Vs Sand, Filters...)



## Sebastian (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi everyone

I’m going to be setting up a 10 gallon tank for an extremely spoiled betta.

I was hoping to get peoples input on a few things since I have never setup a real tank and some of you have already been through it possibly many times

What is better between sand and gravel? And Why? I think sand looks nicer but is it bad for filtration etc…

Also filters what is better between under-gravel filters, internal and hang-on? I know that you cannot use under-gravel filter with sand but this is what I’m really hoping to get and if you let me know your opinions it would be appreciated

•	3 way filtration
•	not too much disturbance for the fish but still keep the water healthy
•	quietest possible

Thanks again
Sebastian


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The problem w/sand is that it will become anaerobic much faster than 3-5mm sized gravel. I'm not a fan of undergravel filters as at least every year, one should take it out to clean up any detritus that has accumulated under the plate. If left too long, the build up will prevent an even flow underneath the plate and create anaerobic zones. If disturbed, the anaerobic metabolites will cause your fish problems when it gets into the water column.

If you are really really wanting sand, don't have more than 1/2" thuckness. I recommend that the gravel be vacuum weekly with the smallest model gravel vac so that you aren't sucking up the sand and keeping the gravel layer in an aerobic state.

I'm of the mind of keeping it simple and for a Betta, an Aquaclear mini (not sure of what they call it now) will be just fine. The best HOB filter and best bang for the $$$.

JM2C/HTH


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I initially used sand and an HOB and a sponge filter for my 20 gal high. Now I added flourite on top for my plants.

Sand
Pros: Extremely low-cost, very aesthetic when clean, detritus will remain on top of sand thus easier cleaning, really good for burrowing bottom-dweller fish, decent planting substrate.

Cons: As WTAC mentions, compacts very easily thus possible anaerboic zones, compact sand also might crush the roots of sensitive plants, so you can only use a thin layer. You can get some Malaysian Trumpet snails that burrow/move under sand to aerate the sand, or just use your hand and gently aerate the sand yourself. Fish poop and other waste show up really well against the light-coloured sand. It looks good when clean, but realistically it looks pretty ugly when you see strands of poop all over. Fine sand particles might damage/scratch the impeller of HOB/power filters if sucked up. It's also a pain-in-the-ass to clean without sucking up the sand. Makes sure if you use an HOB/internal filter, the intake is higher up so it won't suck up any sand. Not sure if you care, but sand has a very low CEC value. 

As for gravel, there is an insane amount of variability. There are coloured gravel, plant-oriented gravel, gravel that affect water chemistry (i.e. crushed coral increases water hardness), gravel mixes. Store-bought gravel is pretty expensive. Be careful of the pebble size too. Large pebbles mean detritus gets trapped really deep inside and potentially affects your water quality. Smaller pebbles are good for rooting plants. As for coloured gravel, it depends on your taste. It doesn't look very natural. Brightly coloured gravel might take away attention from the fish. I mean, you have a fish tank to look at the fish right? You don't want people to be looking at your colourful gravel instead of your beautiful fish. I prefer darker gravel because it shows the fish colours better. As well, watch out for gravel that is very sharp/abrasive. Some bottom dwellers might have their mouths damaged that way. As well, it might scratch your glass/acrylic.

The best way is to use a variety of substrate. If you think about, in the wild, there's never only one type of substrate. You can layer your substrate too. If you mix sand and gravel, remember that the sand will eventually move to the bottom since it is finer.

As for filters, I don't recommend UGF since it seems like outdated filter technology IMO. Some people still like it and it works perfectly fine for them. It sometimes has uneven suction so some areas of substrate may get too much suction while there are dead zones that will create anaerobic activity. Plant roots might also get damaged. Plus it's a major pain-in-the-ass to take it out once a year to clean since it disturbs everything in the tank, uprooting plants, moving decor, stirring up lots of debris. One pro might be that you can't really see it.

HOB are the most cost-effective, tons of filter media room, and you can easily control the type of filter media. You can easily DIY your own filter media instead of buying new cartridges everytime, thus saving money. It is really easy to clean and doesn't take up space inside the tank. You get lots of mechanical/biological filtration. Used by both beginners and advanced hobbyists. It's really quiet too. I use the Aquaclear 50 HOB. I bought it because most other people recommend it as the best type of HOB. So far, it's done what people have said, and I'm really happy with it.

Internal is pretty good too since it's effective and low-cost. The cons are that you don't get a lot of filter media space and it takes up space inside aquarium. For cleaning, you'll have to take it out. Pretty easy to do still but not as easy as the HOBs.

Canister filters are also really effective if you have the initial $$$ and you know what you're doing.
It takes longer to clean, but I guess you can do it less frequently. You have the easy ability to control type of filter media. It's external thus you can hide it, etc.

There are tons of other types of filters. From the top of my head, UV sterilizers, diatom filters, internal power filters, canister filters, fluidized bed filters, sumps, biowheels, sponge filters. You'll have to do your own research to really truly know filtration methods. 

It's quite hard to have over-filtration, usually it's poor filtration that affect fish-keepers, so it depends on your personal preferences and needs. Be careful of having so much filtration that there is a ton of water movement. Some fish might not like living in a mini-water-tornado.

I'm pretty new to aquariums and aquatics too. The most important thing is to do your research so you know what things do what. Also, if you did your research, you'll know the difference between good advice and bad advice. Some fish stores might try take advantage of the fact that you don't know anything and sell your really expensive but useless things. I started researching on skepticalaquarist.com, but there are tons of other resources available. Some of the information are conflicting, so use personal judgement and general consensus advice from forum members / store experts / advanced hobbyists.

Hope I helped!

Dexter


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

For what your setting up, I would recommend nothing on the tank bottom, paint the exterior bottom black to reduce reflection. Betta's dislike strong currents so for filtration I would use a simple sponge filter on a low bubble rate. Look for weighted silk plants to add some decoration along with smooth rocks, these will help reduce any fin damage. Lastly no filter can replace proper water maintenance so regular water changes with aged up to temp water will help to keep a happy fish.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i have sand in a lot of my tanks and killed a few HOB's in my day from mistakes.... X)

If you really want sand, for your set up i would go with an internal sponge filter on a valve so you can turn down the bubbles if you need to. (as mentioned above) Keep a thin layer as suggested and use plants that you can tie to decore such as some java fern and anubias.

Get some MTS for your sand stirrers as well.. i thank them up and down for working through my tanks. I really love the look of sand...so i am pro the idea if you wanna go that way  It just needs to be done carefully.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Thanks for everyone’s advice in the past. I used this board and another for advice

When I first got my betta, Vic, he was a pet store victim. Stuck in a small cup for a while he did not swim very well and was a little skidish. After being in a better tank with regular water changes he really came around, very interactive and healthy.

It's been a few weeks now that he has been in a bigger tank with a heater and filter (low flow) he really blossomed. Anyway thanks for everyone’s help and sugestions.

That's him as my avatar. The flash was a little bit bright, he's a darker blue, red, orange, misc

BTW anyone have a duetto mini filter (Dj-10)? It's really good and silent but I do have a question about the biological filteration


Sebastian


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

For one betta in a 10 gallon tank, I wouldn't even bother with a filter, it isn't needed. Biological filtration will be taken care of by all surfaces in the tank. A minimum amount of water movement is needed to keep the nitrifying bacteria alive, and oxygen content for the betta is a non issue. You could put in an airstone to increase water movement. A few plants would be beneficial, and either sand or gravel could be used, as you choose. I don't like sand any finer than pool filter sand, but if you want rooted plants, fine gravel is easier, and available in a larger variety of natural colours.


----------

